# Allergy skin recovery



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Our 10 month old Fred seems to be allergic to either beef or rice. Her coat started showing tiny white bald spots / bumps after we had given her a new brand of kibble. Friends gave us a free bag of puppy kibble (because their dog wouldn't eat it) she loved the taste so we thought we'd mix it with her own kibble. We quickly realized it could be allergy and swapped back to her normal kibble (Edgar & Cooper). We also took her to the vet and there she was given Nexgard which should clear her of demodex (in case it wasn't an allergy). It seems to have worked since we haven't seen new bumps on her head and the bald spots on her behind seem to have healed. 

However she still has one tiny bald spot on the top of her head and her coat has completely lost its shine. I still find her skin / coat covered in very tiny white flakes, it looks dusty to me. She gets salmon oil / sheep fat mixture through her kibble, and her kibble also contains omega 3 and salmon oil. 

Any tips on getting that shine back?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The dander could be just flakes from the past bumps. Nexgard normally takes more than on dose to completely kill the mites. It's commonly three doses spaced a month apart. But if increased itching, or more bumps appear. It can be given sooner. Just make sure you have at least 2 weeks between doses.


----------

